# Boban attacca Gazidis:"Milan unito? Ci credevo..."



## Solo (29 Febbraio 2020)

Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio

Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?

«Prendendo atto di mille difficoltà iniziali, delle differenze culturali e delle passioni rossonere ben diverse, con tutte le divergenze di vedute e qualche volta opposti pensieri, ancora qualche giorno fa pensavo fosse questa la realtà».

Poi ci sono state le voci su Rangnick. Ci sarebbero stati effettivamente contatti con il manager tedesco e questo non fa bene al club e non aiuta il lavoro dell’area tecnica.

«Il fatto che parliamo di queste cose non fa bene a nessuno, soprattutto alla vigilia di una partita importante, come sono tutte quelle che stiamo giocando adesso. La cosa peggiore è che questo evento destabilizzante avviene in un momento durante il quale la squadra sta crescendo e si vede un grande lavoro di Pioli, in un momento dove si percepisce che si sta formando un percorso nettamente migliore. Non avvisarci è stato irrispettoso e inelegante. Non è da Milan. Almeno quello che ci ricordavamo fosse il Milan».

Quindi l’unità di intenti non esiste? Non esiste un unico sistema di lavoro per tornare a un unico grande Milan?

«Per come la vedo io, l’unità significa condivisione, l’unità è rispetto. Alla fine, la base di tutto è avere questo approccio, è l’unica via per poter lavorare e sentirsi bene».

Avete chiesto un chiarimento a Gazidis? Da quanto tempo non vi sentite?

«Con Gazidis abbiamo già parlato. Per il bene del Milan, è certamente necessario che il meeting con la proprietà avvenga al più presto».

Ha lasciato la Fifa perché aveva grandi progetti con Paolo Maldini…

«Sono felice di condividere e vivere questo tempo con un grande amico con il quale ho sognato di lavorare da tempi lontani. Paolo come nessuno rappresenta la storia e l’appartenenza al Milan, è una persona per bene, ha classe ed è ormai un dirigente credibile e capace. La cronaca dei fatti? Il mercato estivo è stato molto dinamico e alla fine positivo, poi c’è stato un inizio del campionato molto insoddisfacente per il quale ci prendiamo tutte le responsabilità, dopo di che il cambio di allenatore, e la costruzione di una base solida per un progetto che è stato pensato per almeno tre anni. Questa è la sintesi del nostro lavoro, finora».

Con quale budget potreste lavorare per il futuro?

«La proprietà deve essere chiara sia nel budget che negli obiettivi. In sintesi: noi rispettosi delle esigenze di equilibrio economico finanziario per garantire una sana e corretta gestione della società, la proprietà rispettosa dei risultati sportivi affidati a chi rappresenta la storia e i valori di un grande club».

Quindi non lo è stata.

«Al momento, nonostante gli sforzi nel mercato di gennaio e i tanti tagli, con due cessioni importanti e l’alleggerimento che deriva dai relativi ingaggi, non sappiamo che margini avremo».

Uno dei nodi da sciogliere è il rinnovo di contratto di Ibrahimovic.

«Tutti vedono l’impatto che Zlatan ha avuto. E’ un giocatore speciale, e non credo ci siano dubbi che dovremmo affrontare già oggi un possibile rinnovo per la prossima stagione, al di là del risultato finale della squadra».

C’è anche il problema del rinnovo di contratto di Begovic e soprattutto Kjaer.

«Niente da aggiungere a quello che abbiamo visto in campo. Sono giocatori di esperienza che hanno reso più solido il Milan, è probabile che lo possano fare anche nelle prossime stagioni».

C’è la politica dei giovani pretesa da Elliott come un caposaldo, condivisa da voi per la verità. Ma ci sono anche dei limiti. Come ha detto più volte Maldini, una squadra di ragazzi non ha mai vinto…

«Ci è stato chiesto di ringiovanire la rosa e l’abbiamo fatto ma sostenendo sempre che ci vuole il giusto mix tra gioventù ed esperienza. Il mercato invernale ha dimostrato che avevamo ragione, basta vedere come i giovani siano cresciuti in breve tempo».

Insomma, c’è un’intesa sulle strategie o no?

«Noi siamo certi che il Milan abbia soltanto una strada, pensare in grande per un fatto semplice – si chiama il Milan, ha 120 anni di storia vincente, e ha sette Coppe dei Campioni vinte».

Allora quando vedremo un Milan così, capace almeno di competere per tornare in Champions League?

«Intanto dobbiamo finire la stagione e vedere dove saremo, ma è già un Milan diverso. Noi non diciamo che si debba vincere l’anno prossimo, ma dobbiamo essere competitivi e giocarcela con tutti almeno in Italia. Siamo ben coscienti che non viviamo il Milan dei nostri tempi, ma un’ambizione vera che ti fa sognare ci dev’essere».

Lo snodo è Ibrahimovic, in un ruolo o un altro. Resterà?

«L’ha chiamato prima Paolo e poi ho continuato io anche per il fatto della lingua e il carattere balcanico che abbiamo. E’ stato divertente quando mi ha chiamato verso le 10 di sera per la vigilia di Natale dicendo: “Boban, congratulazioni al Milan, avete preso Ibrahimovic. Buon Natale e a presto”. Comunque, l’ok di Londra è arrivato quasi subito. Speriamo di poter andare avanti».

Servono grandi giocatori, per quanto senior, e bei prospetti per riportare al Milan al top. Serve anche, secondo la proprietà e non soltanto, uno stadio nuovo. Una priorità per Elliott. Che cosa ne pensa?

«E’ una grande cosa e bisogna farlo, sarebbe bello per la città calcistica più importante al mondo. Detto ciò, il nuovo San Siro con gli standard più avanzati sarebbe grandioso e credo che Elliott con i suoi manager sarebbe più che capace di fare un miracolo architettonico mondiale».

C’è nella gente questa idea che la proprietà sia un po’ lontana dalla società del calcio e della società Italiana, che cosa ne pensa?

«Noi sappiamo quanto sia importante avere un’identità milanese e Italiana. La si può inculcare anche ai ragazzi stranieri, credo che ci sono tanti buoni esempi. Capiamo che a volte per le proprietà straniere sia difficile capirlo, ma è un passaggio fondamentale. Non si deve mai arrivare alla de – italianizzazione e de – milanizzazione, sarebbe veramente come perdere l’anima. Lo dice un patriottico croato che ama questo club, questa città e questa splendida terra».


----------



## Solo (29 Febbraio 2020)

Era la stampa cattiva che voleva creare divisioni, vero?

Cazzidis deve sparire S U B I T O.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello sport.
> 
> Per il bene del Milan la proprietà deve intervenire ma deve essere chiara sul budget e sugli obiettivi. Nonostante i tagli non sappiamo quali margini avremo.
> 
> ...



Ma figuriamoci, eravamo noi complottisti che ci bevevamo le panzane de giornalaih bruttih e cattivih1!1!1!1!

Sweet Gaz O’ Mine non ha colpe, anzi, è un bel direttore, un santo, un apostolo! Evviva il nostro direttore!


----------



## __king george__ (29 Febbraio 2020)

meno male c'è boban a fare chiarezza (come prima era Leo) perché se aspettavamo Maldini...in ogni caso direi che siamo arrivati all'ennesima svolta...a giugno o ci salutano paolo e zvone o ci saluta gazidis...e mi sa che se resta Elliott ci salutano i primi


----------



## Solo (29 Febbraio 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> meno male c'è boban a fare chiarezza (come prima era Leo) perché se aspettavamo Maldini...in ogni caso direi che siamo arrivati all'ennesima svolta...a giugno o ci salutano paolo e zvone o ci saluta gazidis...e mi sa che se resta Elliott ci salutano i primi


Ma infatti si era capito subito qual era il problema dall'addio di Leonardo.

Per carità, uno può pensare il peggio possibile di Leonardo (io di certo non lo stimo), ma il fatto che dopo un anno sia scappato di corsa per tornare a Parigi faceva capire la situazione.

E bisognare dare anche atto a Cazzidis di essere stato onesto. Lui l'aveva detto nell'intervista di fine stagione dello scorso anno che lui puntava sul progetto barboni.

Maldini probabilmente non se l'è sentita di abbandonare con Leonardo e ha provato a raddrizzare le cose restando un altro anno.

Il vero shock è Boban. Lui ci è cascato come un pollo. Che cacchio è venuto a fare? Boh.

Comunque #CazzidisOut #ElliotOut #SaveACMilan anche se sappiamo già che non saranno loro quelli a lasciare...


----------



## Molenko (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ma un Club così dove vuole andare? Con dirigenti che fanno un’intervista al giorno per dire la loro e controbattere mediaticamente all’avversario che lavora nell’ ufficio affianco.
Al di lá dell’ennesima gogna mediatica, ben venga un cambio, per me il lavoro di Maldini e Boban resta insufficiente.


----------



## wildfrank (29 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma un Club così dove vuole andare? Con dirigenti che fanno un’intervista al giorno per dire la loro e controbattere mediaticamente all’avversario che lavora nell’ ufficio affianco.
> Al di lá dell’ennesima gogna mediatica, ben venga un cambio, per me il lavoro di Maldini e Boban resta insufficiente.



Se non fosse che sono stati costretti a organizzare un pranzo di nozze con 2 noccioline, ti darei ragione; perché ok, è stato cannato l'allenatore in estate, ma con budget risicatissimo, vorrei vedere il grande Marotta ( per dire ) chi sarebbe riuscito a portare.....siamo equilibrati, dai, posto che errare humanum est, i nostri Paolo e Boban non hanno fatto male.....


----------



## Manue (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello sport.
> 
> Per il bene del Milan la proprietà deve intervenire ma deve essere chiara sul budget e sugli obiettivi. Nonostante i tagli non sappiamo quali margini avremo.
> 
> ...



Ennesimo cambio dirigenziale, 
non se ne esce più. 

Sto per rimpiangere Yongong Li, che almeno ci avrebbe fatto divertire con le sue chicche su Twitter


----------



## Zenos (29 Febbraio 2020)

Mi aspetto le dimissioni di Maldini e Boban a momenti.


----------



## kipstar (29 Febbraio 2020)

Era già nell'aria da un po'. Le parole di Paolo erano indirettamente puntate a questo.
Non voglio esprimere nulla al momento....però credo che in questo tipo di situazione siano tutti in discussione, ad compreso......


----------



## Albijol (29 Febbraio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma un Club così dove vuole andare? Con dirigenti che fanno un’intervista al giorno per dire la loro e controbattere mediaticamente all’avversario che lavora nell’ ufficio affianco.
> Al di lá dell’ennesima gogna mediatica, ben venga un cambio, per me il lavoro di Maldini e Boban resta insufficiente.



Mi ricorda l'ultima Inter di Branca e Oriali.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Salutiamo anche Zvone.

Ovviamente, come sempre, era tutto vero.


----------



## Lambro (29 Febbraio 2020)

Altro ribaltone dirigenziale in arrivo.
100%.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Febbraio 2020)

Altre due bandiere bruciate sull altare della patria.

Addio Paolo, addio Zorro


----------



## Andris (29 Febbraio 2020)

più di una volta ho scritto chiedendomi perchè Boban fosse in silenzio da mesi abbondanti,qualcosa covava.
a quanto dice su alcune cose vanno d'accordo e su altre meno,poi ribadisce del progetto triennale.
sicuramente ha dato fastidio i contatti con il manager tedesco in questo momento e pioli abbandonato


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Djici (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Boban non le manda a dire. 
Un grandissimo. 
Purtroppo andrà a casa... E forse pure prima della fine della stagione. 

Sara bello vederli seduti uno affianco a l'altro.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Boban non le manda a dire.
> Un grandissimo.
> Purtroppo andrà a casa... E forse pure prima della fine della stagione.
> 
> Sara bello vederli seduti uno affianco a l'altro.



Penso anche io che verrà mandato a casa.

Non credo proprio che uno come Boban sia d'accordo col progetto Milan - Edilnord 0-1.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Febbraio 2020)

Via Gazidis, in questa stagione hanno sbagliato un po' tutti ma il peggiore di tutti è lui, incapace totale con idee fallimentari


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


Sarei curioso di vedere Boban e Paolo all’opera in estate. Ho qualche dubbio (soprattutto sul capitano) però quest’estate si sono mossi bene con cifre discrete. Sinceramente non avrebbe senso un loro allontamento, perché credo non sia manco una questione di pretendere cifre folli, ma di creare una rosa che sia un mix tra giovani e navigati. L’asilo Mariuccia non ha senso a prescindere.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Praticamente ci salutano Boban e Maldini.. Gazidis non salterà è l'amicone di Singer figuriamoci se viene cacciato.

Il prossimo anno si riparte dal duo Ragnarik e Gazidis. Il Sudafricano rinnoverà a Ibra per dare il contentino ai tifosi in modo da placare la loro ira per l'addio di Boban e Maldini..


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Situazione gravissima. Gazidis sta trattando il Milan come un club qualsiasi, non ha ancora capito che da noi non puoi attuare politiche da provinciale.
Boban comunque poteva evitare l'intervista, ha finito di destabilizzare del tutto il club, anche i giocatori ne risentiranno, doveva andare direttamente dalla proprietà e nel caso rassegnare le dimissioni.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Praticamente ci salutano Boban e Maldini.. Gazidis non salterà è l'amicone di Singer figuriamoci se viene cacciato.
> 
> Il prossimo anno si riparte dal duo Ragnarik e Gazidis. Il Sudafricano rinnoverà a Ibra per dare il contentino ai tifosi in modo da placare la loro ira per l'addio di Boban e Maldini..



Si, penso anche io finirà così. Ma ho dubbi sulla permanenza di Ibra, senza Boban e Maldini.

Sarà un Milan freddissimo, di colletti bianchi, che non parla manca italiano


----------



## bmb (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Ogni anno si riparte da zero. Non sarebbe neanche un male a dire il vero. Il problema è che ogni anno riusciamo a peggiorare la situazione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ulteriore dimostrazione di una situazione allarmante.

Praticamente Boban conferma di nuovo:
- Gazidis voleva una squadra fatta solo di giovani, con Ibra come aquisti di gennaio nel 2018/19 si andava in Champions.
- Gazidis non rispetta il loro ruolo e contatta allenatori / dirigenti, compita che aspetta a Boban e Maldini
- Gazidis ha tutt'un altra 'cultura'...(e si vede i risultati fantastici che ha portato al Arsenal, sempre piu in parabola discendente)
- Gazidis ha fermato Boban e Maldini nel mercato (chissa quanti giocatori esperti siano stati bocciato da quel maledetto sabottatore). Ora Maldini e Boban si sentono in ragione visto il miglioramente netto della squadra con qualche giocatore esperto e pronto.
- Elliott deve chiarire i ruoli e progetto. Al momento non sia sa come si va avanti. Siamo a Marzo e i nostri dirigenti del area tecnica non conoscono nemmeno il loro budget. Una follia incredibile.
- L'operato di Boban e Maldini e difficile da giudicare, si capisce chiaramente che il loro progetto non era possibile visto il fattore Ivan


Qua si rischia un altra rivoluzione in estate, e se Elliott continua con Gazidis, strapagato a 4+ milioni manco fosse un grandissimo centrocampista titolare fisso, e il suo progetto da Football Manager, che non c'entra niente con il calcio reale come dimostrato svariate volte, questa societa e morta fino alla vendita.
Se in estate sara cosi, via chi vuole un Milan grande, avanti con un Manager che prova di dirigere una societa sportiva come una societa immobiliare io vi salutero. Il Milan in quel momento sara morto fino a data da destinarsi.

Nel calcio non si va da nessuna parte con soli giovani e senza risultati sportivi (infatti i ricavi crollano)


----------



## Capitano (29 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque intervista di Boban è per me fuoriluogo. Come detto da lui stesso questo è un momento importante della stagione e queste uscite destabilizzano l'ambiente. Era il momento di farsi vedere uniti e lavare i panni sporchi in casa. Mi sembra più una uscita autoreferenziale che finalizzata al bene del Milan. Dopo l'intervista di sabato scorso di Gazidis avrebbero dovuto solamente ribadire che essendo il management unito e che l'area tecnica è di loro competenza le notizie di Rangnick erano infondate.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Djici (29 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ulteriore dimostrazione di una situazione allarmante.
> 
> Praticamente Boban conferma di nuovo:
> - Gazidis voleva una squadra fatta solo di giovani, con Ibra come aquisti di gennaio nel 2018/19 si andava in Champions.
> ...



Ma infatti à me fa arrabbiare tutta la vicenda ma la cosa che mi fa diventare matto è che chi deve muoversi sul mercato non abbia ancora la più pallida idea di quale sarà il budget... Una cosa mai vista prima in una squadra di calcio...
Il mercato lo si fa già adesso. E ora che devi iniziare ad allacciare i contatti. Ma se non sanno nemmeno se dovranno tagliare il budget (cosa probabile) e nemmeno di quanto di cosa vogliamo parlare? 
Ci credo che la scorsa estate Paolo e Zvone sembravano brancolare nel buoi...

Insomma il grande Gazidis, oltre a non portare nulla sul fronte ricavi e sponsor... Si permette pure di entrare nella sfera sportiva ma non sa nemmeno dire di quanto e il budget à disposizione...
Altro che quelli prima di lui che andavano a Forte dei Marmi o Ibiza... Questo è in vacanze perpetue.


----------



## uolfetto (29 Febbraio 2020)

vabbè già si è capito che questa estate cambia tutto un'altra volta. arriverà rangnick al posto di maldini e boban. spero che arrivi solo a dirigere l'area tecnica e poi si faccia affidamento su un allenatore sicuro (spalletti). il sospetto purtroppo è che si andrà con una scommessa in panchina, probabilità solito fallimento 80%.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Finalmente, FINALMENTE!

Li manderanno a casa tutti e due, ma almeno li hanno sp.uttanati come si meritano!!! Adesso aprissero gli occhi i tifosi


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


Non erano voci, era tutto vero.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Non è nemmeno normale ogni anno ripartire da zero.
A leggere questa intervista si capisce chiaramente che vi è la confusione più totale a tutti i livelli.
Ecco cosa ha portato consegnare il milan nelle mani di un fondo : la paralisi calcistica.
Era questo lo scopo del demone, abbandonarci nel limbo, nell'anonimato.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non erano voci, era tutto vero.



Ma no, figurati.

Io mi chiedo come facciano i tifosi del Milan a bersi sempre tutto ed a dare, sistematicamente, la colpa ai giornalai (!111!!11!) quando alla fine le beccano SEMPRE tutte. Boh.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Tutto ciò non fa bene al Milan ma a quanto pare sembra che a nessuno interessi.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Fino a quando non ci si avrà una proprietà - SERIA - la situazione sarà sempre questa.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, figurati.
> 
> Io mi chiedo come facciano i tifosi del Milan a bersi sempre tutto ed a dare, sistematicamente, la colpa ai giornalai (!111!!11!) quando alla fine le beccano SEMPRE tutte. Boh.



Qua gazidis lo abbiamo sgamato da subito.
A parte il fatto che uno che non si mette di impegno nemmeno per rilasciare una dichiarazione in italiano la dice lunga su come sia propenso a legare con l'ambiente.
Occhio però a non prendersela solo col pelato, il problema è il fondo proprietario.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...




Boban deve essere stato ingannato in maniera clamorosa. Ricordiamoci che lui affermava che la proprietà fosse “molto ambiziosa, altrimenti non sarei qui”. Chissà quante balle gli avrà raccontato il mangiaporchetta e il suo servo. Ora sta vuotando il sacco dopo aver capito di essere stato preso per il culo, e fa benissimo, Idiott deve essere s*******to globalmente per lo squallido strozzino pezzente che è.



diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Qua gazidis lo abbiamo sgamato da subito.
> A parte il fatto che uno che non si mette di impegno nemmeno per rilasciare una dichiarazione in italiano la dice lunga su come sia propenso a legare con l'ambiente.
> Occhio però a non prendersela solo col pelato, il problema è il fondo proprietario.



Chissà cos’avrà da dire Zio Zosimo. Lui è convinto che un *fondo avvoltoio sionista * abbia le capacità e soprattutto la volontà di portare il Milan ai livelli del Liverpool.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Boban faccia meno lo splendido comunque.
Gianpaolo, che ci ha fatto perdere un altra stagione, non l’ha scelto Gazidis


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Boban faccia meno lo splendido comunque.
> Gianpaolo, che ci ha fatto perdere un altra stagione, non l’ha scelto Gazidis



Non vorrei sbagliare ma quando il milan ha scelto giampaolo eravamo già troppo in là coi tempi e quindi era difficile trovare un buon allenatore libero. Come se non bastassero già il nostro progetto tecnico limitato e i freni del fpf.
Non per giustificare boban ma da noi c'è sempre una slitta che ci fa partire in ritardo sugli altri.
Ora, ad esempio , una normale società di calcio programma il calciomercato estivo e blocca addirittura i primi giocatori, noi forse faremo l'ennesima rivoluzione dirigenziale.
Anche questo è sabotaggio :cambiare tutto per cambiare nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Boban deve essere stato ingannato in maniera clamorosa. Ricordiamoci che lui affermava che la proprietà fosse “molto ambiziosa, altrimenti non sarei qui”. Chissà quante balle gli avrà raccontato il mangiaporchetta e il suo servo. Ora sta vuotando il sacco dopo aver capito di essere stato preso per il culo, e fa benissimo, Idiott deve essere s*******to globalmente per lo squallido strozzino pezzente che è.
> 
> 
> 
> Chissà cos’avrà da dire Zio Zosimo. Lui è convinto che un *fondo avvoltoio sionista * abbia le capacità e soprattutto la volontà di portare il Milan ai livelli del Liverpool.



Per i conti c'è mio zio antunello. -cit-


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Boban faccia meno lo splendido comunque.
> Gianpaolo, che ci ha fatto perdere un altra stagione, non l’ha scelto Gazidis



Il budget da *pezzenti* col quale potevi permetterti solo i Forrest Giamp, i Pioli, i Dj Francesco però l’ha scelto Idiott. 

Ricordiamoci che questo Milan ha una potenza di fuoco tale che perfino uno come Spalletti (4 milioni netti di ingaggi all’anno, giusto per chiarire) risulta essere fuori portata. L’Inter di Thohir, cioè la peggiore Inter dal dopoguerra, aveva la forza di ingaggiare Mancini, tutto questo con un bilancio *disastroso* (-70, simile al -90 che è stimato per il Milan in Estate dopo i tagli fatti) e un settlement agreement dalla UEFA arrivato a Maggio 2015 (Mancini arrivò a Novembre 2014).

Siamo in mani molto peggiori di quelle di Thohir. E ho detto tutto. Con lo strozzino il Milan è come un vecchio che cerca di scopare.


----------



## unbreakable (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



non voglio commentare questa intervista..tanto si e' gia' capito il solito teatro..cambiare tutto per non cambiare niente..pero' vorrei chiedere ai giornalisti di avere la stessa solerzia e di andare a chiedere a gazidis chi lha contattato, chi lha messo li' da chi prende ordini , voglio nomi concetti dalla vendita del milan..singer ha mai detto una parola sul milan?iuna volta report aveva fatto un ottimo servizio ma come al solito ci si e' fermati ai confini della verita'..
qui e' troppo tempo che si specula sulla pelle del milan..ma gli venisse il coronavirus a quel mafioso che ci ha venduti e continua in altre maniere a tenere le mani in pasta nel milan..maledizione a lui.. e atutti i suoi accoliti


----------



## Wetter (29 Febbraio 2020)

Che tristezza,si sta palesando ancora una volta lo scenario peggiore per il nostro Milan.Non ci meritiamo tutto questo noi poveri tifosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per i conti c'è mio zio antunello. -cit-



Comunque Boban è stato ingannato, ormai è una certezza.

Uno non passa dal dire parole del genere

http://www.milanworld.net/boban-speriamo-sia-una-vita-da-milan-gigio-resta-per-ora-vt78745.html


Admin ha scritto:


> *Boban a Sky:"Il cuore batte ancora forte. E' molto emozionante. Emozioni difficili da contenere. Ero a casa a Zurigo. Maldini mi aveva già parlato. Poi l'ho raggiunto e abbiamo parlato tutta la notta. Sfida più particolare? Sì, è la sfida coi miei colori e col mio passato. La società ha ambizione di costruire una roba grande. Altrimenti non sarei qua. Ci vorrebbero 4-5 anni per un Milan forte. Ma noi vogliamo velocizzare questo processo. Vigliamo creare plusvalenze per investire. Al momento non possiamo permetterci Neymar. Il Milan non può essere una squadra media felice arrivare quinta o sesta. Dobbiamo fare di più. Il calcio di Giampaolo? Una macchia che si muove in modo uniforme".*



A questo se non è stato ingannato. Il sionista pezzente sicuramente, al 100%, gli avrà fatto promesse che poi non ha la forza/volontà di mantenere, gli servivano Boban e Maldini come parafulmini, nulla di più.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ulteriore dimostrazione di una situazione allarmante.
> 
> Praticamente Boban conferma di nuovo:
> - Gazidis voleva una squadra fatta solo di giovani, con Ibra come aquisti di gennaio nel 2018/19 si andava in Champions.
> ...


Perfetto.
Inutile dire che sto dalla parte di zvone e paolo. Gli ha tirato dei missili incredibili.. pazzesco, mancano mesi a fine anno! Per arrivare a tanto significa che gazidis ed elliot hanno oltrepassato ogni limite


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ogni anno una slitta che ci fa restare fermi.
Siamo ridicoli.
Ogni anno una bandiera da bruciare per tenere buoni i tifosi e portare avanti la farsa.
Il prossimo chi sarà ? Sheva? 
La tattica ormai è sempre la stessa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliare ma quando il milan ha scelto giampaolo eravamo già troppo in là coi tempi e quindi era difficile trovare un buon allenatore libero. Come se non bastassero già il nostro progetto tecnico limitato e i freni del fpf.
> Non per giustificare boban ma da noi c'è sempre una slitta che ci fa partire in ritardo sugli altri.
> Ora, ad esempio , una normale società di calcio programma il calciomercato estivo e blocca addirittura i primi giocatori, noi forse faremo l'ennesima rivoluzione dirigenziale.
> Anche questo è sabotaggio :cambiare tutto per cambiare nulla.



Il problema li era il budget, come sempre. Ti rendi conto che Sweet Gaz O’ Mine aveva imposto un tetto ingaggi di 2,5 milioni questa estate? Da lì nascono tutti i problemi. Idiott ha tentato di fare all-in appena arrivato dando l’ok ad operazioni scellerate come quelle di Piatek e Paquetà, poi ha stretto brutalmente i cordoni della borsa e questa estate ci siamo ritrovati con mezza squadra da rifare e un budget risicatissimo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il problema li era il budget, come sempre. Ti rendi conto che Sweet Gaz O’ Mine aveva imposto un tetto ingaggi di 2,5 milioni questa estate? Da lì nascono tutti i problemi. Idiott ha tentato di fare all-in appena arrivato dando l’ok ad operazioni scellerate come quelle di Piatek e Paquetà, poi ha stretto brutalmente i cordoni della borsa e questa estate ci siamo ritrovati con mezza squadra da rifare e un budget risicatissimo.



Se non cambiamo proprietà ne usciremo mai.
Del resto è già eloquente il fatto che elliott abbia scelto gazzosa e non un marotta.
Dove vogliamo andare con questo personaggio alla guida??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se non cambiamo proprietà ne usciremo mai.
> Del resto è già eloquente il fatto che elliott abbia scelto gazzosa e non un marotta.
> Dove vogliamo andare con questo personaggio alla guida??



Ma è ovvio. È da quando mi sono iscritto che affermo che con Idiott mangeremo solo polvere. E si che da Idiott, un proprietario di transizione, non pretenderei chissà che cosa, mi accontenterei che facesse il Thohir. Invece manco quello. Perché l’Inter di Thohir aveva la forza e l’appeal di prendere Mancini a Novembre 2014 e noi non riusciamo a prendere uno del livello di Spalletti? Perché l’Inter di Thohir dopo aver avuto la forza e l’appeal di prendere Mancini aveva anche la forza e l’appeal di fare una campagna acquisti importantissima per l’Inter di Mancini (campagna che li porterà ad essere primi in classifica fino alla fine del girone d’andata 2015/2016 per poi arrivare quarti a fine stagione) nonostante il bilancio negativo quanto il nostro attuale e il settlement agreement da parte della UEFA di inizio Estate 2015?

È a queste domande che deve rispondere chi sostiene che, tutto sommato, Idiott stia facendo il suo. Perché nessuno chiede ad Idiott di fare chissà cosa, gli si chiede di fare anche solo il Thohir. Invece lui riesce a farci invidiare perfino *quella* Inter. Riesce a far figurare questo Milan come più piccolo e povero perfino della peggior Inter di sempre (e parlo dell’Inter di Thohir perché è con quella che dovrebbe esserci il confronto, vista la similarità della situazione, sia a bilancio che come proprietà dato che anche Thohir era uno speculatore. Con l’Inter di Suning il confronto non è nemmeno plausibile, è come il Real dei Galacticos in confronto a questo Milan).

Rimane solo lo stadio: Sala si era detto ottimista nelle settimane scorse, quindi c’è da sperare che arrivi l’ok al più presto e che con l’approvazione dello stadio e la normalizzazione dei rapporti con la UEFA arrivi un proprietario da Milan. Come del resto è stato anche per l’Inter, con Suning che arrivò mentre erano sotto SA.


----------



## hiei87 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Mi aspettavo uno scenario del genere dal momento in cui Boban aveva firmato. Purtroppo era scontato sarebbe finita così.
Sappiamo già come andrà a finire: Boban e Maldini silurati e avanti con la linea Gaz.
Resta, e di questo ho piacere, visto che c'era il rischio che le cose cambiassero in peggio, l'enorme stima per Boban, uomo e milanista vero.


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Cataldinho (29 Febbraio 2020)

Quindi a giugno Boban e Maldini saluteranno, arriverà sto Ragnick o profilo simile, magari una bandiera per indorare la pillola ai tifosi, e a novembre la stagione sarà di nuovo finita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> più di una volta ho scritto chiedendomi perchè Boban fosse in silenzio da mesi abbondanti,qualcosa covava.
> a quanto dice su alcune cose vanno d'accordo e su altre meno,poi ribadisce del progetto triennale.
> sicuramente ha dato fastidio i contatti con il manager tedesco in questo momento e pioli abbandonato



Direi che questi sono i punti salienti.

Mi sembra chiaro che il punto centrale sia Ragngick. Da quello che si capisce Gazidis l’ha contattato autonomamente senza informare Maldini e Boban (forse perché gli si sovrapporrebbe, almeno parzialmente, come funzioni?) .
Ci sono posizioni diverse su cui la proprietà deve fare chiarezza. É chiaro che se fosse vincente la visione Gazidis-Ragngick, Maldini e Boban andrebbero verso l’addio.

Ma i risultati di questi ultimi due mesi, dove la squadra con gli Ibra e i Saelaemakers, i Kjaer e gli Hernandez , i Begovic e i Bennacer sta facendo, tutto sommato, bene (al di là dei due rigori fasulli di Juve e Fiorentina). Rafforza la posizione della nostra guida tecnica precedentemente indebolita dalla scelta di Giampaolo.

Anche Gazidis ha ammesso che l’inserimento di Ibra é stato fondamentale nella valorizzazione del resto della rosa. Quindi una sintesi su questa linea, quella di Ibra, Kjaer e magari Thiago e Matic di fianco ai Saelaemakers, Robinson, Zaracho &C potrebbe essere una linea condivisa all’interno di un budget, che , come noto, dovrá ancora drasticamente ridursi. Questa é una linea che permetterebbe la convivenza Maldini-Boban-Gazidis. Gazidis in ogni caso resterá.

Direi che la chiave é questo finale di stagione. Se la squadra otterrá risultati, la posizione di Maldini e Boban diventerá solida e ci sará spazio per la riconferma adì Pioli. L’alternativa é la linea Gazidis-Ragnick la cui impostazione la si puó vedere nei modelli Salisburgo e Lipsia che peró é tutto da vedere se importabile in Italia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Direi che questi sono i punti salienti.
> 
> Mi sembra chiaro che il punto centrale sia Ragngick. Da quello che si capisce Gazidis l’ha contattato autonomamente senza informare Maldini e Boban (forse perché gli si sovrapporrebbe, almeno parzialmente, come funzioni?) .
> Ci sono posizioni diverse su cui la proprietà deve fare chiarezza. É chiaro che se fosse vincente la visione Gazidis-Ragngick, Maldini e Boban andrebbero verso l’addio.
> ...



Non è da vedere se sia importabile in *Italia*. È da vedere se lo sia a _*Milano*_.

E la risposta la conosciamo già. Milano è una piazza che la mediocrità non l’accetta, che mugugna al terzo stop sbagliato, non potrà mai essere una piazza dove una squadra di soli giovani, senza una ossatura *esperta e di classe* (perché se l’ossatura esperta fosse formata solo da gente del livello di Kjaer, cioè esperta si ma di comprimari e basta, ciao core), possa funzionare.

Potrà diventarlo forse se dovesse (Dio non voglia) avversarsi lo scenario peggiore, cioè quello di un Milan diventato ormai talmente perdente da così tanto tempo che i tifosi che sapevano cosa fosse il Milan saranno tutti spariti o troppo vecchi per essere ancora “rilevanti”.

In altre parole, tra una trentina d’anni di mediocrità forse sarebbe fattibile, tale progetto. Perché l’uomo è una creatura che si abitua a tutto, a stare bene come a soffrire, ma ci mette tempo. Anche Milano cambierebbe, come piazza, se le si desse il tempo necessario per cambiare: 30 anni di questa mediocrità e, con tifosi nati e cresciuti in essa, che per sapere cosa sia un Milan vincente devono riguardarsi i vecchissimi filmati di inizio secolo (un secolo che, in questo scenario, sarà già entrato nella sua mezza età), e il progetto Lipsia o Salisburgo sarà applicabile anche a Milano.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio. È da quando mi sono iscritto che affermo che con Idiott mangeremo solo polvere. E si che da Idiott, un proprietario di transizione, non pretenderei chissà che cosa, mi accontenterei che facesse il Thohir. Invece manco quello. Perché l’Inter di Thohir aveva la forza e l’appeal di prendere Mancini a Novembre 2014 e noi non riusciamo a prendere uno del livello di Spalletti? Perché l’Inter di Thohir dopo aver avuto la forza e l’appeal di prendere Mancini aveva anche la forza e l’appeal di fare una campagna acquisti importantissima per l’Inter di Mancini (campagna che li porterà ad essere primi in classifica fino alla fine del girone d’andata 2015/2016 per poi arrivare quarti a fine stagione) nonostante il bilancio negativo quanto il nostro attuale e il settlement agreement da parte della UEFA di iniziò estate 2015?
> 
> È a queste domande che deve rispondere chi sostiene che, tutto sommato, Idiott stia facendo il suo. Perché nessuno chiede ad Idiott di fare chissà cosa, gli si chiede di fare anche solo il Thohir. Invece lui riesce a farci invidiare perfino *quella* Inter. Riesce a far figurare questo Milan come più piccolo e povero perfino della peggior Inter di sempre (e parlo dell’Inter di Thohir perché è con quella che dovrebbe esserci il confronto, vista la similarità della situazione, sia a bilancio che come proprietà dato che anche Thohir era uno speculatore. Con l’Inter di Suning il confronto non è nemmeno plausibile, è come il Real dei Galacticos in confronto a questo Milan).
> 
> Rimane solo lo stadio: Sala si era detto ottimista nelle settimane scorse, quindi c’è da sperare che arrivi l’ok al più presto e che con l’approvazione dello stadio e la normalizzazione dei rapporti con la UEFA arrivi un proprietario da Milan. Come del resto è stato anche per l’Inter, con Suning che arrivò mentre erano sotto SA.



In ogni caso non quest anno.
Solo per lo stadio, la di la dell’ok su tipologia e volumetrie, dovrá essere scelto il progetto, realizzato il progetto definitivo, che dovrá essere approvato dai vari enti coinvolti (comune, sovrintendenza ai beni culturali...), dovrá, a questo punto essere fatta la societá che finanzierá è sará proprietaria dell’opera, fatta l agata di appalto per i lavori, realizzato il progetto esecutivo con il piano lavori. Approvato il tutto e allora... li. Si potrá parlare del fatto che lo stadio é approvato, che serve solo costruirlo e quindi é vendibile come assett societario.

Non prima di primavera 2021.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso non quest anno.
> Solo per lo stadio, la di la dell’ok su tipologia e volumetrie, dovrá essere scelto il progetto, realizzato il progetto definitivo, che dovrá essere approvato dai vari enti coinvolti (comune, sovrintendenza ai beni culturali...), dovrá, a questo punto essere fatta la societá che finanzierá è sará proprietaria dell’opera, fatta l agata di appalto per i lavori, realizzato il progetto esecutivo con il piano lavori. Approvato il tutto e allora... li. Si potrá parlare del fatto che lo stadio é approvato, che serve solo costruirlo e quindi é vendibile come assett societario.
> 
> Non prima di primavera 2021.



Primavera 2021? Guarda, se mi dicessero che c’è da resistere non fino al 2021, ma anche fino al 2022, per l’arrivo di un proprietario da Milan, inizio a firmare adesso e finisco a fine anno. Resistere altri due anni così sarebbe robetta se si vedesse la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Queste dichiarazioni andavano fatte a fine stagione quando le acque sarebbero state più calme.
In questo modo non si fa altro che creare confusione che si ripercuoterà sulla squadra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è da vedere se sia importabile in *Italia*. È da vedere se lo sia a _*Milano*_.
> 
> E la risposta la conosciamo già. Milano è una piazza che la mediocrità non l’accetta, che mugugna al terzo stop sbagliato, non potrà mai essere una piazza dove una squadra di soli giovani, senza una ossatura *esperta e di classe* (perché se l’ossatura esperta fosse formata solo da gente del livello di Kjaer, cioè esperta si ma di comprimari e basta, ciao core), possa funzionare.



Comunque, da quello che ho capito io le alternative sono:

Budget sempre quello... 115-120 piú plusvalenze

Milan con il trio attuale, Boban, Maldini Gazidis.
Allenatore : Pioli (sole facendo bene, Boban e Maldini sarebbero “vincenti” e se fa bene lui viene confermato)
Acquisti: mix di esperti: Ibra, Kjaer, Thiago Silva, Matic.. e giovani Zaracho , giovane terzino destro, giovane mezz’ala, si tengono alcuni “milanesi” : Calabria, Maldini jr, Maldini sr....

Milan con Gazidis-Ragngick 
Allenatore Ragnick
Ibra non rifirma.
Progetto giovani (magari forti, viste le capacitá del tedesco) a tutto campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni andavano fatte a fine stagione quando le acque sarebbero state più calme.
> In questo modo non si fa altro che creare confusione che si ripercuoterà sulla squadra



Secondo me la ha fatte adesso perché la “battaglia” tra le due impostazioni nei confronti dellla proprietá, che dovrá scegliere, si sta combattendo adesso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Comunque, da quello che ho capito io le alternative sono:
> 
> Budget sempre quello... 115-120 piú plusvalenze
> 
> ...



E che te lo dico a fare? Sappiamo benissimo quale dei due sia il progetto che a Milano ha qualche minima possibilità di riuscita.


----------



## Capitano (29 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni andavano fatte a fine stagione quando le acque sarebbero state più calme.
> In questo modo non si fa altro che creare confusione che si ripercuoterà sulla squadra



Quotone!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Bene che Boban parli ora, siamo ancora in tempo per evitare il progetto folle di crapa pelata. Mettiamoci in testa che se prevale la linea di gazidis in estate verrà fatta piazza pulita in nome del bilancio, Ibra non rinnoverà e si farà incetta di 2003 dalla serie b francese


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (29 Febbraio 2020)

Per lasciare un'intervista così le cose sono due:

- o i giochi sono già fatti e Zorro si è voluto togliere dei sassolini dalle scarpe, il che vuol dire che in estate assisteremo alla dipartita di Boban e Maldini e ci terremo il beota sudafricano con i suoi software ed il suo milan di mocciosi buoni solo al massimo per l'ottavo posto e per essere rivenduti;

- o quella di Boban è una mossa per far saltare il banco, fare sapere al pubblico della situazione che si è venuta a creare e costringere la proprietà a prendere posizione ed a scegliere tra un progetto triste e perdente (gazzosa) ed uno che qualche risultato lo ha avuto (boban/maldini) se non altro a livello di riportato entusiasmo...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (29 Febbraio 2020)

Autodistruzione per il quinto anno di file, incredibile

Ora resterà Gazidis e andranno via Zorro e Paolo, allucinante


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ma non mi interessa delle loro lotte intestine.Hanno una mission e sono pagati per questo.
I panni sporchi si lavano in casa e questo atteggiamento di Boban è controproducente.
Bisogna imparare i tempi e i modi visto che le loro parole hanno un peso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ma non mi interessa delle loro lotte intestine.Hanno una mission e sono pagati per questo.
> I panni sporchi si lavano in casa e questo atteggiamento di Boban è controproducente.
> Bisogna imparare i tempi e i modi visto che le loro parole hanno un peso



Controproducenti? Invece per me fa bene a mettere la proprietà con le spalle al muro. Non dovranno esserci alibi questa estate, e se la proprietà dovesse (come farà) favorire la linea di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine è giusto che non possa pararsi dietro a Boban e Maldini.


----------



## Aron (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Perbacco


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la ha fatte adesso perché la “battaglia” tra le due impostazioni nei confronti dellla proprietá, che dovrá scegliere, si sta combattendo adesso.



Ma a me non interessa della battaglia di Boban:Lui non è il proprietario del marchio Milan.Lui oggi c'è e domani non si sa.Hanno una mission e sono pagati per questo.Il resto deve passare in secondo piano.
Così si danneggia solo la squadra e per che cosa?L'obiettivo di Boban qual è?Uscire di scena da persona che non le manda a dire e con una squadra che affonda?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Febbraio 2020)

meglio sia scoppiata ora la guerra, almeno c'è speranza che a giugno sia risolta in un modo o nell'altro (sappiamo gia che vinceranno i cattivi)


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Più volte abbiamo notato e sottolineato come Boban, in più di qualche occasione, non fosse presente neanche allo stadio.

L'addio ormai sembra davvero inevitabile. Sarà un Milan di colletti bianchi.


----------



## DMC (29 Febbraio 2020)

Beh.. Accidenti.

Io vorrei sapere i responsabili di questo casino chi sono. Ma possibile?! I direttori tecnici del Milan non sanno che un altra parte della dirigenza sta assumendo un nuovo manager per la stagione prossima??! Non sanno con che fondi lavoreranno per il mercato?!

Ogni speranza e' andata


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Noi ste cose le diciamo da tempo, facile parlarne ora.Boban era il primo ad inizio stagione ad essere esaltato per giampaolo e tutto il resto


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Pazzesco, si prospetta il quarto anno zero consecutivo. Roba da dilettanti.
Incredibile comunque come ogni soffiata giornalistica negativa si riveli inevitabilmente vera.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Orgoglioso di non dover cambiare di una virgola i miei pensieri.

"Against Elliott and Gazidis (C). Since 2018.".

Mi auguro che in parecchi riflettano. Adesso paginate e paginate di insulti ai nostri dirigenti, considerazioni finanziarie, calcolatrici, FFP incombenti e lamentele di mercato e allenatori stanno a zero.

Questo è il marchio ufficiale (se ce ne era bisogno) che il Milan viene sabotato coscientemente dall'interno.

Adesso succeda quel che deve succedere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Ho sempre pensato che la sciagurata gestione Gazidis la pagheremo per un decennio, quanto c'è voluto per smaltire gli orrori di Galliani.
Se lo cacciassero però potrebbe esserci ancora speranza.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho sempre pensato che la sciagurata gestione Gazidis la pagheremo per un decennio, come c'è voluto per smaltire gli orrori di Galliani.
> Se lo cacciassero però può esserci ancora speranza.



Gli orrori di Gangbanglliani, come quelli di Sweet Gaz O’ Mine, non sono certo stati perpetrati contro il volere della/delle proprietà.

È quello il problema. La radice di tutto.

Il Milan ha smesso di essere vincente quando ha smesso di avere una proprietà che voleva (per svariate ragioni) un Milan vincente. È davvero tutto qui. Non c’è crisi economica che tenga, la Spagna lo dimostra, con Real e Barca che hanno vissuto il loro periodo migliore proprio durante la crisi che ha colpito anche l’economia spagnola. 

Se al Nano fosse servito ancora un Milan vincente ora avremmo altre due Champions e minimo altri due o tre scudetti.


----------



## chicagousait (29 Febbraio 2020)

Boban che fa queste dichiarazioni a mezzo stampa, significa che non ha nulla da perdere. Avrà anche chiesto chiarimenti alla proprietà ma non ricevendo risposta ha deciso di parlare pubblicamente nella speranza che qualcuno chiarisca. 

Gazidis è come re Mida ma al contrario, tutto quello che tocca diventa *****


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


Penso che con questa intervista Boban abbia voluto annunciare che ne lui ne Maldini e nemmeno Pioli faranno parte del Milan della prossima stagione
Quello che pensavo e purtroppo temevo ha trovato conferma...nel Milan attuale comanda Gazidis...ha l'ultima parola su tutto...purtroppo anche su tutto quello che concerne la parte strettamente calcistica

Penso inoltre che i contatti con il Tedesco non siano di semplice conoscenza ma si sia molto avanti con le ''carte firmate''

Peccato perchè il Milan visto nell'ultimo mese con l'aggiunta di una ''spina dorsale'' formata da giocatori esperti e di un certo livello avrebbe a mio parere potuto competere per il tanto agognato quarto posto...
Come dice Bonolis nel suo programma...''Avanti un'altro!!!!''

Concludo rinnovando la mia inesauribile stima a Zvone ed a Paolo...gli errori che hanno commesso in questi mesi non possono cancellare le emozioni che mi hanno dato quando sono scesi in campo con la maglia rossonera...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Febbraio 2020)

Io credo proprio che alla fine la spunterà la linea di Boban e Maldini....vedremo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io credo proprio che alla fine la spunterà la linea di Boban e Maldini....vedremo



È l’unica speranza! Altrimenti non basteranno tutte le scorte di Pjur Back Door del mondo per attutire il dolore.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> È l’unica speranza! Altrimenti non basteranno tutte le scorte di Pjur Back Door del mondo per attutire il dolore.



Dai che ci portano Allegri, Modric e Thiagone....poi tempo un anno con l'ok per lo stadio arriva Arnault


----------



## admin (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dai che ci portano Allegri, Modric e Thiagone....poi tempo un anno con l'ok per lo stadio arriva Arnault



Allegri purtroppo è inarrivabile.

Mi accontenterei già della conferma di Ibra e dell’arrivo di Thiago.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Allegri purtroppo è inarrivabile.
> 
> Mi accontenterei già della conferma di Ibra e dell’arrivo di Thiago.



Vedremo vedremo...io non ne sono cosi sicuro


----------



## Davidoff (29 Febbraio 2020)

Altro giro, altra barzelletta. Incredibile come riusciamo sempre ad affossarci da soli ancora prima che inizi la stagione successiva. Voglio vedere l'entusiasmo che porterà una dirigenza che non spiccica nemmeno una parola di italiano, guidata da un ad che si è rivelato il peggiore della Premier per l'aumento dei ricavi e i risultati sportivi, proporzionati al valore di un club come l'Arsenal.


----------



## Goro (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Grazie Boban di non renderti ulteriormente complice di questo scempio e portare alla ribalta il progetto di "distruzione controllata" di Elliott e Gazidis.

D'altronde abbiamo gente come Scaroni, Cerchione, D'Avanzo, Guadagnini e quando si parla di nuove figure si parla di vecchie conoscenze come Braida ed Allegri o di vecchie glorie come Maldini Boban Ibra Sheva ThiagoSilva, con la speranza dei demoni che falliscano tutte. Probabilmente che Ibra facesse bene non l'avevano previsto.
Non dimentichiamo Mendes con il povero Cutrone parcheggiato per 6 mesi in Inghilterra per permettere un'operazione tecnicamente strana coi soldi di Leao, che solo pochi mesi prima si poteva prendere gratis. Eccetera eccetera


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Febbraio 2020)

va be dai ha solo confermato quello che sapevano tutti tranne 2 o 3 trollatori del forum.

io son contento che l'abbia detto finalmente. con colpevole ritardo...
paolo ancora non pervenuto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


Kuantih soldih deve mettere Idiott? Ha già ripianotohohoh!1!1!1!

Mi pare che sia stato chiaro, questi qua hanno preso per i fondelli pure Zorro e Paolo.

Per me RIP Milan finchè ci saranno gli usurai.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Febbraio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dai che ci portano Allegri, Modric e Thiagone....poi tempo un anno con l'ok per lo stadio arriva Arnault



Silva anche no che un difensore che non si muove è differente da un attaccante che può fare da pivot senza essere costretto a correre, basta vedere Godin che era invidiato in estate ed oggi è la riserva di Bastioni


----------



## Garrincha (29 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> va be dai ha solo confermato quello che sapevano tutti tranne 2 o 3 trollatori del forum.
> 
> io son contento che l'abbia detto finalmente. con colpevole ritardo...
> paolo ancora non pervenuto.



Dubito fortemente che Boban abbia parlato e Maldini ignorasse cosa avesse intenzione da dire, sono in sintonia e si comprende dall'iintervista.

Tra i due avranno concordato che questo ruolo (di lavare i panni sporchi in piazza) spettasse a Boban, giustamente dato che ha un'altra dimistichezza e immagine, da lui ci si aspetta che non abbia peli sulla lingua


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dubito fortemente che Boban abbia parlato e Maldini ignorasse cosa avesse intenzione da dire, sono in sintonia e si comprende dall'iintervista.
> 
> Tra i due avranno concordato che questo ruolo (di lavare i panni sporchi in piazza) spettasse a Boban, giustamente dato che ha un'altra dimistichezza e immagine, da lui ci si aspetta che non abbia peli sulla lingua



si si certo ma non puoi delegare una cosa così per me. entrambi devono dire la propria opinione (che si sa ma va detta)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Febbraio 2020)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> non voglio commentare questa intervista..tanto si e' gia' capito il solito teatro..cambiare tutto per non cambiare niente..pero' vorrei chiedere ai giornalisti di avere la stessa solerzia e di andare a chiedere a gazidis chi lha contattato, chi lha messo li' da chi prende ordini , voglio nomi concetti dalla vendita del milan..singer ha mai detto una parola sul milan?i*una volta report aveva fatto un ottimo servizio ma come al solito ci si e' fermati ai confini della verita'..*
> qui e' troppo tempo che si specula sulla pelle del milan..ma gli venisse il coronavirus a quel mafioso che ci ha venduti e continua in altre maniere a tenere le mani in pasta nel milan..maledizione a lui.. e atutti i suoi accoliti



Su questo hai perfettamente ragione, ma qui il problema, come detto anche in altri topic, siamo pure noi tifosi. In quell'occasione non potevi dire che Report aveva scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora che ti arrivava il solito buontempone a dire "eh ma questo non è giornalismo seriohhhh". Questi mentecatti poi, una volta smentiti, spariscono per un po'. Ma il lato peggiore è che poi tornano sempre sotto forme nuove: prima si difendeva la scellerata gestione "cinese" in blocco, poi il progetto Elliott-Gazidis, adesso vedrai che sarà il turno del "progetto Rangnick". Questo perché il tifoso milanista vive un processo di mediocrizzazione pauroso (non siamo gli unici al momento, ma questo è un altro discorso).
Ecco perché di fronte ad inchieste come quella o ad altri fatti, il tifoso si rifiuta di vedere la realtà e si declassa a tifoso di questo o quel personaggio, di questa o quella società, non più del Milan.
Non parliamo poi del tifo organizzato, che aspetta solo qualcuno che gli dia la pastetta e se ne sta buono. Peggio che andar di notte.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (29 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il budget da *pezzenti* col quale potevi permetterti solo i Forrest Giamp, i Pioli, i Dj Francesco però l’ha scelto Idiott.
> 
> Ricordiamoci che questo Milan ha una potenza di fuoco tale che perfino uno come Spalletti (4 milioni netti di ingaggi all’anno, giusto per chiarire) risulta essere fuori portata. L’Inter di Thohir, cioè la peggiore Inter dal dopoguerra, aveva la forza di ingaggiare Mancini, tutto questo con un bilancio *disastroso* (-70, simile al -90 che è stimato per il Milan in Estate dopo i tagli fatti) e un settlement agreement dalla UEFA arrivato a Maggio 2015 (Mancini arrivò a Novembre 2014).
> 
> Siamo in mani molto peggiori di quelle di Thohir. E ho detto tutto. Con lo strozzino il Milan è come un vecchio che cerca di scopare.



mi sembra di capire che non è ancora ben chiara la nostra situazione finanziaria.
forse ci devono escludere ancora dall'europa league per capirlo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> mi sembra di capire che non è ancora ben chiara la nostra situazione finanziaria.
> forse ci devono escludere ancora dall'europa league per capirlo.



La nostra situazione finanziaria è ai livelli dell’Inter del 2014/2015, dopo le cessioni di Gennaio. Un allenatore come Spalletti sarebbe stato arrivabile.


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Ne Maldini, ne Boban hanno accettato l'ipocrita intervista di Gazidis dove diceva andasse tutto bene. 

Paolo e Zvone se ne andranno, storia già scritta....ma secondo voi Leonardo per quale motivo se n'era andato?! Non aveva accettato di non avere potere decisionale nell'area sportiva, era stanco delle intromissioni, era deluso dal ridimensionamento nel mercato estivo... e lo stesso succederà ai suoi successori,

Però io sono stanco che Gazidis si nasconda, adesso basta....prende 4,5 mln di euro all'anno, una follia per un dirigente, si prenda la responsabilità del prossimo progetto tecnico, ci metta la faccia e se fallisce fuori dai piedi.... perchè davvero non mi spiego perchè stia qui a prendere un botto di soldi per non avere nessuna responsabilità, troppo comodo cosi.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Febbraio 2020)

Però che si dimetta a questo punto. 
Se resti accetti lo stipendio che ti danno e accetti il progetto della proprietà, stai zitto e lavori per attuarlo.
Se invece devi dire che fa tutto schifo per ragioni tue, opinabili o meno, ti dimetti e ti dissoci dall'attuazione del progetto societario.

Non puoi prendere lo stipendio, gestire il Milan però non essere d'accordo con quello che ti dice la società. Per chi e cosa sta lavorando Boban? Prende i soldi dal Milan per fare cosa?


----------



## varvez (29 Febbraio 2020)

Quindi niente Allegri?


----------



## Jino (29 Febbraio 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Però che si dimetta a questo punto.
> Se resti accetti lo stipendio che ti danno e accetti il progetto della proprietà, stai zitto e lavori per attuarlo.
> Se invece devi dire che fa tutto schifo per ragioni tue, opinabili o meno, ti dimetti e ti dissoci dall'attuazione del progetto societario.
> 
> Non puoi prendere lo stipendio, gestire il Milan però non essere d'accordo con quello che ti dice la società. Per chi e cosa sta lavorando Boban? Prende i soldi dal Milan per fare cosa?



Me lo chiedo più che altro di Gazidis. Per cosa è pagato? Nuovi sponsor degni di nota non sono arrivati, il fatturato non è aumentato, parla due volte l'anno... perchè deve intervenire nelle scelte del lato sportivo? Lasci carta libera a Paolo e Zvone, se a fine stagione è deluso li caccia....ma che sbaglino di testa loro, non condizionati in tutto e per tutto da Gazidis....sennò a questo punto decida tutto lui ed è inutile metta li figure tipo Paolo e Zvone...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (29 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Me lo chiedo più che altro di Gazidis. Per cosa è pagato? Nuovi sponsor degni di nota non sono arrivati, il fatturato non è aumentato, parla due volte l'anno... perchè deve intervenire nelle scelte del lato sportivo? Lasci carta libera a Paolo e Zvone, se a fine stagione è deluso li caccia....ma che sbaglino di testa loro, non condizionati in tutto e per tutto da Gazidis....sennò a questo punto decida tutto lui ed è inutile metta li figure tipo Paolo e Zvone...



Infatti è incredibile che ci sia gente che critica di più Maldini e Boban del ********** sudafricano che non ha concluso letteralmente nulla da quando è arrivato, è riuscito solo a far deprimere ulteriormente i ricavi e ad uccidere qualunque progetto di squadra competitiva facendoci spendere i pochi soldi che già c’erano per fenomeni da baraccone come Leao.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Me lo chiedo più che altro di Gazidis. Per cosa è pagato? Nuovi sponsor degni di nota non sono arrivati, il fatturato non è aumentato, parla due volte l'anno... perchè deve intervenire nelle scelte del lato sportivo? Lasci carta libera a Paolo e Zvone, se a fine stagione è deluso li caccia....ma che sbaglino di testa loro, non condizionati in tutto e per tutto da Gazidis....sennò a questo punto decida tutto lui ed è inutile metta li figure tipo Paolo e Zvone...



Boban ce l'ha principalmente con la proprietà. Gazidis è l'espressione della proprietà. O pensi che in questo Milan ha più futuro Boban di Gazidis?
Quindi fa o non fa, Gazidis dovrà rispondere alla proprietà. Per ora, è evidente che non stia facendo un lavoro degno di nota, ma è lì perchè lo vuole la proprietà. Gazidis al momento non sembra andare contro la proprietà e il suo progetto. Se a Boban non va bene questo progetto e/o molto più probabilmente sa di non essere in grado di portarlo avanti, che si dimetta. Non ha senso sparare a zero pubblicamente contro i tuoi colleghi e contro il tuo datore di lavoro, è un qualcosa che va contro il lavoro di squadra. Ci lamentiamo dei giocatori che non sono squadra e poi in dirigenza c'è una proprietà che va da una parte e alcuni dirigenti che vanno dall'altra?

Io non sto discutendo qui il lavoro ne di Boban (su cui ci sarebbe comunque da discutere moltissimo...), ne quello di Gazidis (su cui ci sarebbe altrettanto da discutere), ma semplicemente il fatto che trovo odioso e ho sempre trovato odioso chi fa parte di un lavoro (portato avanti oltretutto malissimo) e lo critica pubblicamente prendendone le distanze... ma continuando a farne parte.
Non è serio Boban e lo ha dimostrato anche oggi con queste dichiarazioni. Puoi aver ragione su tutto, ma ad oggi fai parte del gruppo di lavoro che sta portando avanti malissimo questo Milan, quindi o ti prendi le tue responsabilità o se pensi di non averle e di non essere in linea con le direttive di lavoro di questo gruppo, ti dimetti. E poi (se non vuoi fare il signore) parli pubblicamente.
Se invece decidi di restare in questo Milan anche solo oggi e domani, sia oggi che domani stai zitto e non critichi pubblicamente il gruppo di lavoro di cui fai parte. Un dirigente serio farebbe così. Uno che invece non è un dirigente rilascia interviste destabilizzante per pararsi il suo popò. Se invece vuoi fare l'opinionista e sparare a zero come faceva ai tempi di Galliani, fai l'opinionista. Ad oggi il Galliani comunque è lui...
Quando se ne andrà dal Milan, tra l'altro, Boban non farà mai il dirigente di un qualsiasi altro club che non sia un club croato. Poco ma sicuro. Quindi ha poco da parlare come dirigente.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Come si fa a lavorare così? Cambiando ogni anno? Boh.


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...


Che amarezza leggere queste parole,sapere che l'anno prossimo ci sarà sicuramente una nuova rivoluzione dirigenziale e che ad andarsene sono quelli che sono stati più sinceri.Mi piange il cuore per questo Milan ormai morto!


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La nostra situazione finanziaria è ai livelli dell’Inter del 2014/2015, dopo le cessioni di Gennaio. Un allenatore come Spalletti sarebbe stato arrivabile.



allenatore che è stato provato a prendere e che non è arrivato certamente non per colpa di maldini, boban, gazidis o elliott.
come ha detto spalletti stesso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> allenatore che è stato provato a prendere e che non è arrivato certamente non per colpa di maldini, boban, gazidis o elliott.
> come ha detto spalletti stesso



Io so solo che qualunque obiettivo un minimo ambizioso sfuma regolarmente. Non si riesce col Buciano nazionale? Bene, si vada su un profilo analogo. Invece si sfrutta la prima difficoltà per prendere un mediocre che chiede due banane e un chinotto come ingaggio.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Io so solo che qualunque obiettivo un minimo ambizioso sfuma regolarmente. Non si riesce col Buciano nazionale? Bene, si vada su un profilo analogo. Invece si sfrutta la prima difficoltà per prendere un mediocre che chiede due banane e un chinotto come ingaggio.



e chi volevi prendere a stagione in corso abbi pazienza


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Marzo 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ne Maldini, ne Boban hanno accettato l'ipocrita intervista di Gazidis dove diceva andasse tutto bene.
> 
> Paolo e Zvone se ne andranno, storia già scritta....ma secondo voi Leonardo per quale motivo se n'era andato?! Non aveva accettato di non avere potere decisionale nell'area sportiva, era stanco delle intromissioni, era deluso dal ridimensionamento nel mercato estivo... e lo stesso succederà ai suoi successori,
> 
> Però io sono stanco che Gazidis si nasconda, adesso basta....prende 4,5 mln di euro all'anno, una follia per un dirigente, si prenda la responsabilità del prossimo progetto tecnico, ci metta la faccia e se fallisce fuori dai piedi.... perchè davvero non mi spiego perchè stia qui a prendere un botto di soldi per non avere nessuna responsabilità, troppo comodo cosi.



Va bene tutto, ma cercare di riabilitare la figura di Leonardo anche no.
Viscido che se n'è andato principalmente perchè a Parigi beccava più soldi.
e che a giugno andrà via pure da lì visto che ha svaccato pure là.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Marzo 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni clamorose di Boban allla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 29 febbraio
> 
> Boban, l’a.d. Gazidis la settimana scorsa ha superato tutte le indiscrezioni dicendo che non esistono due anime nel Milan. Che cosa ne pensa?
> 
> ...



Cercando di ricostruire un po' tutta la vicenda, penso che Boban e Maldini stiano pagando a livello di fiducia da parte della proprietà la scelta completamente errata di affidare la panchina a Giampaolo (con annesso mercato completamente cannato, almeno per le caratteristiche dei calciatori che voleva quest'ultimo). Non escludo che Gazidis sia andato a trattare Rangnick sotto ordine della proprietà stessa, visti i "fallimenti" del duo Boban/Maldini.

Bisogna considerare, però, che i miglioramenti fatti dal Milan sono frutto esattamente delle scelte di Zvone: per me l'arrivo di Ibra e di gente come Kjaer e Begovic é assolutamente farina del sacco del croato.
Da nessuna parte vi é scritto che si possa andare a competere in Italia e in Europa con una squadra di under 24, soprattutto se questa squadra si chiama Milan, e quindi i giocatori in questione sono sottoposti ad una pressione ulteriore data dalla maglia e dallo stadio, se mancano figure del carisma e della classe di Zlatan in uno spogliatoio (detto che anche il valore in campo di Zlatan, ancora oggi, é assoluto).

Ora per me possibili spiegazioni a queste parole di Boban, che sono sicuro comunque, né Gazidis, né Elliott avranno gradito:

- Boban sa che praticamente Rangnick é preso, e quindi loro saranno silurati, e vuole solo s*******rli 

- Boban ritiene che facendo uscire tutto allo scoperto, il tifo si schieribtutto con lui e Paolo, come é ovvio che sia, per far prevalere la sua linea ed evitare un altro mercato di soli under 24 senza progettualità tecnica

In ogni caso, da queste parole e da quelle di Paolo, si capisce che lo strappo non é ricucibile. Ora che farà la società? Io non sono cosí sicuro che terrà Gazidis e si libererà di Paolo e Zvone. In fondo i risultati ottenuti, per le rispettive mansioni, da Gazidis sono assolutamente peggiori rispetto a quelli di Paolo e Zvone.
Se l'obiettivo non é il sabotaggio di questa squadra, fra le 3, la testa che dovrebbe saltare per prima é proprio quella del sudafricano.
Pensateci: aldilà dei risultati sportivi, abbiamo ricavi a picco e siamo stati esclusi dalle coppe per un anno, non si capisce se per una sanzione vera e propria o al fine di realizzare un fantomatico accordo.
Per me, il poco credito che ha Elliott nei nostri confronti se lo giocheranno con la prossima mossa: se terranno Gazidis a discapito dei due, tiferò definitivamente per l'arrivo di una nuova proprietà.


----------



## vota DC (3 Marzo 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Boban ce l'ha principalmente con la proprietà. Gazidis è l'espressione della proprietà. O pensi che in questo Milan ha più futuro Boban di Gazidis?
> Quindi fa o non fa, Gazidis dovrà rispondere alla proprietà. Per ora, è evidente che non stia facendo un lavoro degno di nota, ma è lì perchè lo vuole la proprietà. Gazidis al momento non sembra andare contro la proprietà e il suo progetto. Se a Boban non va bene questo progetto e/o molto più probabilmente sa di non essere in grado di portarlo avanti, che si dimetta. Non ha senso sparare a zero pubblicamente contro i tuoi colleghi e contro il tuo datore di lavoro, è un qualcosa che va contro il lavoro di squadra. Ci lamentiamo dei giocatori che non sono squadra e poi in dirigenza c'è una proprietà che va da una parte e alcuni dirigenti che vanno dall'altra?
> 
> Io non sto discutendo qui il lavoro ne di Boban (su cui ci sarebbe comunque da discutere moltissimo...), ne quello di Gazidis (su cui ci sarebbe altrettanto da discutere), ma semplicemente il fatto che trovo odioso e ho sempre trovato odioso chi fa parte di un lavoro (portato avanti oltretutto malissimo) e lo critica pubblicamente prendendone le distanze... ma continuando a farne parte.
> ...



Gazidis è un maggiordomo che picchia i camerieri. La proprietà inesistente non ha idea di quello che fa e il topo continuerà a ballare finché non ci sarà il gatto. Non c'è nessun comunicato della proprietà che condivide ciò che dice gazidis: lui fa e si dà scontato che la proprietà voglia altrettanto....che cosa poi? Svalutare la squadra, strapagare cessi e perdere? Gazidis non c'entra nulla nemmeno in un contesto di "progetto Atalanta". Vuole giovani cessi e fenomeni da baraccone possibilmente non giocatori come il freestyler che avevamo tempo fa. I vecchi lì vuole allontanati, ma solo se offrono buone prestazioni, in quel caso a una rivale e regalati ovviamente.
La malafede e incapacità di gazidis sono sotto gli occhi di tutti, nonché il suo atteggiamento da Marchese del grillo e i suoi deliri di onnipotenza.


----------

